
Notes on a Pulse Generator Circuit - cushychicken
http://cushychicken.github.io/ckt-notes-pulse-generator/
======
deutronium
I thought this was pretty damn impressive
[https://www.reddit.com/r/electronics/comments/3m1bao/13ghz_o...](https://www.reddit.com/r/electronics/comments/3m1bao/13ghz_oscillator/)
I didn't know you could make a fairly simple oscillator to generate ~1GHz
frequency.

~~~
cushychicken
I was super pumped to see that as well. Was cool to see how much of an effect
a good power supply had on getting the phase noise under control.

~~~
diymaker
You could try this analog circuit sim -
[http://www.macspice.com](http://www.macspice.com)

~~~
cushychicken
Thanks for the recommendation! I gave macspice a try already and really wasn't
impressed. LTSpice just has much better GUI support. I know it's a terrible
thing to admit on HN, but when it comes to simulation models, a GUI is a
really nice thing to have.

------
cushychicken
Pertinent to my comment about LTSpice - I have to give some credit to the
folks at CircuitLab for giving me a line on their circuit sim software. Much
easier to use than LTSpice, whose GUI is slow to the point of physical pain.
I'll see about writing something more coherent about it in the near future.
Stay tuned.

~~~
compumike
[CircuitLab developer.] Thanks so much Nash! If anyone reading this wants to
give our software a spin, email me your CircuitLab username (mike at
circuitlab dot com) in the next day or so and I'll hook you up with 1 year
free of CircuitLab Pro.

------
nibnib
Has the author swapped collectors and emitters in the first paragraph?

e: actually several times throughout the text it seems.

~~~
cushychicken
It appears so! D'oh. Thanks for pointing that out. I fixed it.

~~~
nibnib
Yep, reads much better now.

------
magnusss
Very nice work! One minor edit: It's Horowitz and Hill.

~~~
cushychicken
Duh! I bet Hall is getting a ton of electronics interview requests now. I'm
such a jerk. :) Thanks for pointing that out.

